# Canadian Officer Ranks



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:53:54 -0600*
Just to confirm my memory isn‘t failing I went to the DND website  
 http://www.dnd.ca/menu/insignia/arma_e.htm   to check the rank 
structure. There is the rank of Lieutenant and the rank of Second 
Lieutenant but no First Lieutenant rank.
Just to confirm my memory isn‘t 
failing I
went to the DND website   http://www.dnd.ca/menu/insignia/arma_e.htm  to check the rank structure. There is the 
rank of
Lieutenant and the rank of Second Lieutenant but no First Lieutenant
rank. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

